# Wanted, Bassist and Drummer in Mississauga



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone interested in playing rock, classic to heavy from A-Z with some 35-40 year old farts with other responsibilities please PM me. We like to play the occassional gig at any bar that tolerates this kind of music for beer and wings and for our own personal pleasure. We also like to practice 2 times a month, because thats how often our wives will let us do this. If you are married and would enjoy this type of enviroment, please PM me. I you are not married and would be interested in making fun of you fellow married band mates please PM me! 

:rockon:


----------



## leefernandes (Feb 14, 2008)

*Drummer*

Im 40 years old, 20 plus years of experience, have family responsibilities, have been looking for something similar.
Am interested.

Lee

[email protected]


----------

